# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ١١٠٢٤ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠١/١

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١١٠٢٤ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠١/١٣
العنوان : إجراءات " إجراءات المحاكمة " . دفاع " الاخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره " .
الموجز : حق المحكمة الاستغناء عن سماع شهود الاثبات إذ ما قبل المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك صراحة أو ضمناً . قيام المحكمة بحبس المتهم احتياطيا على ذمة الدعوى. لا يحول بين الدفاع وبين حقه في طلب تأجيل الدعوى. أساس ذلك؟
القاعدة : لمَّا كان من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تستغنْ عن سماع شهود الإثبات إذا ما قبل المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك صراحةً أو ضمناً ، وكان الثابت من محضر جلسة ٢١ / ١١ / ٢٠١٧ أنَّ المدافع عن الطاعن استغنى صراحةً عن سماع شهود الإثبات اكتفاءً بمناقشة أقوالهم في التحقيقات وأمرت المحكمة بتلاوتها ، فإنَّ دعوى الإخلال بحق الدفاع لا تكون مقبولة ولا ينال من سلامة إجراءات المحاكمة ما أمرت به المحكمة من حبس الطاعنين احتياطياً على ذمة الدعوى ، فإنَّ ذلك منها كان استعمالاً لحقها المقرر بالمادة ٣٨٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ولم يكن من شأنه أن يحول بين الدفاع وبين حقه في طلب تأجيل الدعوى لسماع الشهود ، أما وهو لم يفعل بعلَّة غير مقبولة خشيته أن يظل موكله محبوساً فإنه ليس له من بعد أن ينعی على المحكمة أنها أخلت بحقه في الدفاع ويضحى النعي على الحكم بهذا السبب غير سديد .

الحكم

باســم الشعــب

محكمــة النقــض

دائـــرة الأربعاء ( هــ ) الجنائية

الطعــن رقم ١١٠٢٤ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية

جلسـة الأربعاء الموافق ١٣من يناير سنة ٢٠٢١

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
برئاسة السيد القاضـــــي / هانـــــى مصطفـــــى كمــــــال نائـــــب رئيــــس المحكمـــة

وعضوية الســــادة القضــــــــاة / عــــــلى عبد البديــــــع ، عبـد النبى عز الرجـــــال

و محمـــد عبد الله الـــــجندى نـــــواب رئيس المحكمــة ، تــــــامـــر حمـــــــزاوى

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

١- جلب . مواد مخدرة . جريمة " أركانها " . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب ".

جلب المخدر. ماهيته ؟

استيراد المواد المخدرة . هو حيازتها المصحوبة بالنقل إلى داخل أراضي الجمهورية.

مثال .

٢- إثبات " خبرة " . حكم " ما لا يعيبه في نطاق التدليل ".

عدم إيراد نص تقرير الخبير بكامل أجزائه . لا ينال من سلامة الحكم .

مثال .

٣- اثبات " شهود " . حكم " بيانات التسبيب" " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب ".

إيراد الحكم مؤدي أقوال شهود الاثبات ما يحقق مراد الشارع الذي استوجبه في المادة ٣١٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  . لا قصور .

٤- اثبات " اقرار". حكم " بيانات التسبيب" " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ".

إيراد الحكم من إقرار الطاعنين ما يحقق مراد الشارع الذي استوجبه في المادة ٣١٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  . لا قصور .

مثال .

٥- إثبات " معاينة " . حكم " ما لا يعيبه في نطاق التدليل ".

ايراد الحكم المطعون فيه من المعاينة ما يكفي لتبرير اقتناعه بالإدانة . عدم التزام المحكمة بأن تورد فيه كل ما تضمنته التحقيقات من وقائع . ما دامت اطمأنت إليها وباقي الأدلة واعتمدت عليها في تكوين عقيدتها .

٦- إثبات " بوجه عام " " شهود" . محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في استخلاص الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى " " سلطتها في تقدير أقوال الشهود ".

استخلاص الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى . موضوعي . ما دام سائغًا .

وزن أقوال الشهود وتقديرها . موضوعي .

مثال .

٧- إثبات " شهود ". محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير أقوال الشهود " " سلطتها في تقدير الدليل " . دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره ".

لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تكوين عقيدتها مما ترتاح إليه من أقوال الشهود .

لمحكمة الموضوع الإعراض عن قالة شهود النفي . ما دامت لا تثق فيما شهدوا به . إشارتها لأقوالهم . غير لازم . ما دامت لم تستند إليها . قضاؤها بالإدانة لأدلة الثبوت التي أوردتها . مفاده ؟

٨- إثبات " أوراق رسمية ". محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير الدليل ". دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره ".

الأدلة في المواد الجنائية إقناعية . لمحكمة الموضوع الالتفات عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية . ما دام يصح في العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي ثبتت لديها من باقي الأدلة .

مثال .

٩- إثبات " بوجه عام" . حكم " ما لا يعيبه في نطاق التدليل ".حكم  "تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب ".

الخطأ في الأسناد لا يعيب الحكم . ما دام لم يتناول من الأدلة ما يؤثر في عقيدة المحكمة .

مثال .

١٠- حكم " ما لا يعيبه في نطاق التدليل ".

تزيد الحكم فيما لا أثر له في منطقه أو في النتيجة التي انتهى إليها . لا يعيبه .

مثال .

١١- اتفاقيات دولية . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب ". قانون" تطبيقه ". دفاع " الاخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره ".

تطبيق التشريع الجنائي المصري وحده علي مرتكب الفعل المجرم بنصوصه في إقليم الدولة أي كانت جنسيته . علة وحد وأساس ذلك ؟

إقليم الدولة في نطاق التشريع الجنائي المصري . ماهيته ؟

امتداد اختصاص القضاء الإقليمي الجنائي للسفن التجارية الأجنبية الراسية في الميناء طبقاً لاتفاقيتي جنيف لعام ١٩٥٨ والأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار المصدق عليها من جمهورية مصر العربية . شرطه وأساس ذلك؟

اطراح الحكم دفع الطاعنين ببطلان القبض والتفتيش لإجرائهما بسفينة خارج المياه الإقليمية المصرية استناداً لضبطهما إثر مطاردة حثيثة داخل تلك المياه ومواصلتها دون انقطاع حتي ضبطها خارجها . صحيح . نعي الطاعنين بشأن ذلك . جدل موضوعي أمام محكمة النقض . غير جائز.

١٢- مسئولية جنائية . عقوبة " الاعفاء منها ".

الاعفاء المنصوص عليه في المادة ٤٨ من القانون رقم ١٨٢ لسنة ١٩٦٠ في شأن مكافحة المخدرات . مناطها ؟

مثال .

١٣- مواد مخدرة . جريمة " أركانها ". قصد جنائي . حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ".

تحدث الحكم استقلالاً عن العلم بجوهر المخدر. غير لازم . شرط ذلك ؟

مثال .

١٤- قصد جنائي . مواد مخدرة . جريمة " أركانها " . محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير توافر القصد الجنائي " . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب ".

القصد الجنائي في جريمة إحراز المخدر وحيازته . تحققه . بعلم الجاني بأن ما يحرزه أو يحوزه من الجواهر المخدرة . استظهاره . موضوعي .

مثال .

١٥- استدلالات . محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير جدية التحريات ". تفتيش" إذن التفتيش . إصداره " . مأمورو الضبط القضائي " اختصاصاتهم ". دفوع " الدفع ببطلان إذن التفتيش ".

تقدير جدية التحريات وكفايتها لإصدار الأمر بالتفتيش . موضوعي . المجادلة في ذلك . غير جائزة أمام محكمة النقض .

خلو التحريات من البيانات التي ساقها الطاعنون بأسباب طعنهم . غير قادح في جدية التحري .

عدم إفصاح رجل الضبط القضائي عن شخصية المرشد الذي اختاره لمعاونته . لا ينال من جديتها .

١٦- إجراءات " إجراءات التحقيق"" إجراءات المحاكمة ". دفاع" الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره ".

تعييب الإجراءات السابقة على المحاكمة . لا يجوز اثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

النعي على المحكمة قعودها عن إجراء تحقيق لم يطلب منها ولم تر هي حاجة لإجرائه غير مقبول .

مثال .

١٧- إجراءات " إجراءات التحقيق" " إجراءات المحاكمة". دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره ".

عدم التزام المحكمة بالرد على الدفع بقصور تحقيقات النيابة العامة . ما دام قد ورد في عبارة مرسلة لا يبين منها مقصده .

١٨- دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره ". محاماة ".

تولي محام واحد واجب الدفاع عن متهمين في جريمة واحدة . جائز . ما دام لا يوجد تعارض حقيقي بين مصالحهم .

مثال .

١٩- عقوبة " عقوبة الجريمة الأشد " . نقض " المصلحة في الطعن ".

نعي الطاعن على الحكم بالقصور في التدليل علي ارتكابه جريمتي حيازة أجهزة اتصالات لا سلكية بدون تصريح واستخدام وسيلة مشروعة لا جراء اتصالات . غير مجد . ما دامت المحكمة طبقت المادة ٣٢ عقوبات وعاقبته بعقوبة الجريمة الأشد .

٢٠- عقوبة " العقوبة التكميلية ". مصادرة . مواد مخدرة . نقض" أسباب الطعن . ما لا يقبل منها ". نقض " المصلحة في الطعن ".

المصادرة فى حكم المادة ٣٠ عقوبات . ماهيتها ؟

عقوبة المصادرة المقررة فى المادة ٤٢ من القانون ١٨٢ لسنة ١٩٦٠ . نطاقها ؟

عدم قضاء المحكمة بمصادرة السيارة المضبوطة وخلو مدونات حكمها مما يرشح استخدامها فى ارتكاب الجريمة . مفاده ؟

لا مصلحة للطاعن في النعي على الحكم خطأه لعدم قضاءه بمصادرة المبلغ النقدي وجهازي اللاب توب والتابلت . علة ذلك ؟

٢١- حكم " ما لا يعيبه في نطاق التدليل ".

الخطأ في ديباجة الحكم . لا يعيبه . علة ذلك ؟

مثال .

٢٢- إجراءات " إجراءات المحاكمة ". دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره ".

النعي على المحكمة قعودها عن إجراء طلب لم يطلب منها . غير جائز .

عدم التزام المحكمة بالرد على الطلب المقصود به إثارة الشبهة في الدليل الذي اطمأنت إليه .

مثال .

٢٣- إجراءات " إجراءات المحاكمة " . دفاع " الاخلال بحق الدفاع . ما لا يوفره ".

حق المحكمة الاستغناء عن سماع شهود الاثبات إذ ما قبل المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك صراحة أو ضمناً. قيام المحكمة بحبس المتهم احتياطيا على ذمة الدعوى. لا يحول بين الدفاع وبين حقه في طلب تأجيل الدعوى. أساس ذلك؟

٢٤- إجراءات " إجراءات المحاكمة ".

الرغبة في الإدانة . مسألة داخلية تقوم في نفس القاضي . تقدير الإدانة . متروك له . النعي عليه . غير مقبول .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

١- ومن حيث إنَّ الحكم المطعون فيه بيَّن واقعة الدعوى في قوله : " ... إنَّ التحريات التي أجراها الرائد / ........ الحريتی قائد مكتب مخابرات حرس حدود السلوم أكَّدت قيام المتهمين الأول / ....... ، والثاني / ....... ، والثالث /....... ، والرابع / ...... بجلب كمية كبيرة من الجواهر المخدرة استقدموها من دولة لبنان وإدخالها البلاد مستخدمين في ذلك إحدى العائمات البحرية ، وقد تمَّ رصد اتصالات هاتفية بين المتهم الخامس/ ...... أثناء وجوده بيابسة مطروح وبيـن أشخاص يستقلون وحدة بحرية قبالة سواحـل شاطئ برانى تدور حول شحنة المواد المخدرة ، وإزاء تلك التحريات المؤكدة توجه اللانش البحري .......... التابع للقوات البحرية المصرية بقيادة النقيب بحري/ ...... لضبط تلك العائمة البحرية التي تمكن من رصدها وفقاً للإحداثيـات على مسافة إحدى عشر ميـلاً بحريـاً قبالة سواحل شاطئ برانی ، وتبين أنها تحمل اسم ..... وترفع علم دولة لبنان ، وبالاقتراب منها أبصرها تفر هاربة خارج حدود المياه الإقليمية فأرسل إليها تحذيرات بالتوقف دون أن تمتثل فقام بمطاردتها حثيثـاً مُطلقاً أعيرة نارية تحذيرية حتى توقفت بالميل ٧٤ بعداً عن الساحل المصري ، ووفقـاً للحق المُخوَّل له قانوناً بالزيارة والتفتيش تمَّ ضبط المركب .... وعلى متنها المتهمين من الأول إلى الرابع ، وبتفتيشها عثر بها على خمسة وأربعين حقيبة سوداء تحوي كمية كبيرة من المواد الـمخدرة لـمادة الحشيش وزنت ألفان ومائة كيلو جرام فضلاً عن ثمانون حقيبة حوت ثمانية وثمانون ألف قرص لعقار الكيتاجون وهاتف نقال ماركة أيفون ملحق به جهاز متصل بالقمر الصناعى ولاب توب ماركة HB وتابلت مارکت سامسونج ومبلغ من الـمال قدره ١٢٩٦٠ دولار ، وبمواجهته للمتهمين بما أسفر عنه الضبط والتفتيش أقـروا جميعاً بحيازتهم للمضبوطات وبأنهم تلقوا إياها من سواحل مدينة لبنان لتسليمها لأحد الأشخـاص على سواحل مدينة طبرق " . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان ما أورده الحكم تتـوافر به جريمة جلب جوهر مخدر في حق كلٍ من الطاعنيـن ذلك بأنَّ الشارع إذ عاقب في المادة ٣٣ من القانون رقم ١٨٢ لسنة ١٩٦٠ في شأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها المعدَّل على جلب المواد المخدرة فقد دل َّعلى أنَّ المراد بجلب المخدر في الأصل هو استيراده بالذات أو بالواسطة ملحوظاً في ذلك طرحه وتداوله بين الناس سواء كان الجالب قد استورده لحساب نفسه أو لحساب غیـره متی تجاوز بفعله الخط الجمركي قصداً من الشارع إلى القضاء على انتشار المخدرات في المجتمع الدولي ، وإذا كان استيراد المواد المخدرة لا يعدو في واقع الأمر أن يكون حيازة مصحوبة بالنقل عبر الحدود إلى داخل أراضي الجمهورية فهو في مدلولـه القانوني الدقيق ينطوي ضمناً على عنصر الحيازة إلى جانب دلالته الظاهرة عليها ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه على السياق المتقدم تتوافر به أركان جريمة الجلب - كما هي معرَّفة به في القانون - فضلاً عن توافر أركان جريمة حيازة مواد مخدرة بقصد الاتجار في حق الطاعنين ، ويكون النعي على الحكم بالقصور في هذا الصدد في غير محله .

٢- لمَّا كان الحكم قد أورد مؤدی تقرير المعمـل الكيماوي وأبرز ما جاء به من أنَّ المواد المضبوطة هي مادتی الحشيش المخدرة وأقراص تحوي مادة فينللين المخدرة ، فإنَّ ما ينعاه الطاعنون على الحكم بعدم إيراده مضمون تقرير المعمل الكيماوي لا يكون له محل ، لما هو مقرر من أنه لا ينال من سلامة الحكم عدم إيراده نص تقرير الخبير بكامل أجزائه .

٣- لمَّا كان الثابت من مدونات الحكم أنه أورد مؤدى أقوال شهود الإثبات من بين الأدلة التي استخلص منها الإدانة بما يحقق مراد الشارع الذي استوجبه في الـمادة ٣١٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وحصَّل مضمونها بطريقة وافية تكفي للتدليل على ثبوت الصورة التي اقتنعت بها المحكمة وبما يتفق مع ما أوردته فى بيانها لواقعة الدعوى .

٤- لمَّا كان الحكم بعد أن أورد واقعة الدعوي وحصَّل أقـوال شهودها بما يتلاءم وتصويرها أردف ذلك بتحصيل إقرارات الطاعنين في قـوله : " أقـرَّ المتهمون من الأول حتى الرابع لدى استجوابه بتحقيقات النيابة العـامة بصحَّـة واقعة الضبط وبحيازتهم للمواد المخدرة على متن الوحدة البحريـة [ ..... ] وأنهم كانوا بصدد نقلها وتسليمها في مقابل مبلغ نقدي قدره مائتي الف دولار أمريكى ، وأنَّ المتهم الأول إذ سُئل بجلستى تجديد الحبس المؤرختين ٢٠١٦/٧/٢٤ ، ١١/٨/ ٢٠١٦ أقـرَّ بجلبه المواد الخدرة إلى داخل البلاد " فإنَّ ما أورده الحكم فيما سلف بالنسبة لإقرارات الطاعنين يحقق مراد الشارع الذي استوجبه في المادة ۳۱۰ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من بيان مؤدي الأدلة التي يستند إليها الحكم الصادر بالإدانـة بما ينحسر به عن الحكم المطعون فيه دعوى القصور في هذا الصدد .

٥- لمَّا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أورد من المعاينة ما يكفي لتبرير اقتناعه بالإدانة وما دامت المحكمة قد اطمأنت إلى تلك المعاينة وباقي الأدلة واعتمدت عليها في تكوين عقيدتها ، فإنَّهـا تكون غير ملزمة بأن تورد في حكمها كل ما تضمنته التحقيقات من وقائع .

٦- لمَّا كان الأصل أنَّ من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص من أقوال الشهود وسائر العناصر المطروحة أمامها على بساط البحث - الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى حسبما يؤدي إليه اقتناعها ، وأن تطرح ما يخالفها من صور أخرى ما دام استخلاصها سائغاً مستندا ًإلى أدلة مقبولة في العقل والمنطق ولها أصلها في الأوراق ، وكان وزن أقوال الشهود وتقدير الظروف التي يؤدون فيها شهادتهم وتعويل القضاء عليها مهما وُجه إليها من مطاعن وحام حولها من شبهات، كل ذلك مرجـعه إلى محكمة الموضوع تُنزله المنزلة التي تراهـا وتقدره التقدير الذي تطمئن إليه دون رقابة لمحكمة النقض عليها ، وكانت المحكمة قد اطمأنت إلى أقوال شهود الإثبات وصحة تصويرهم للواقعة ، فإنَّ النعي على الحكم بالالتفات عمَّا أثاره الطاعنون من أنَّ بداية ضبطهم كان خارج المياه الإقليمية وليس بداخلها يكون غير مقبول .

٧- لمَّا كان ما يثيره الطاعنون من التفات المحكمة عمَّا أبدوه في شأن مكان ضبطهم المؤيد بأقوال شاهد نفی مردوداً بما هو مقرر من أنَّ لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تكوين عقيدتها ممَّا ترتاح إليه من أقوال الشهود ، ولها أن تعرض عن قالـة شهود النفى ما دامت لا تثق بما شهدوا به ، وهي غير ملزمة بالإشارة إلى أقوالهم ما دامت لم تستند إليها، وفي قضائها بالإدانة لأدلة الثبوت التي أوردتها دلالة على أنها لم تطمئن إلى أقوال هؤلاء الشهود فأطرحتها ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ النعي في هذا الشأن يكون غير سديد .

٨- لمَّا كان من المقرر أيضاً أنَّه لا ينال من سلامة الحكم اطراحـه المستندات الرسمية والتي تساند إليها الطاعنون للتدليل على استحالة حدوث الواقعة كما صوَّرهـا شهود الإثبات ، ذلك أنَّ الأدلة في المواد الجنائية إقناعية للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح في العقل والمنطق أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها من باقي الأدلة القائمة في الدعوى - كما هو الحال في الدعوى الماثلة - ومن ثمَّ فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .

٩- لمَّا كان من المقرر أنَّ الخطأ في الإسناد لا يعيب الحكم ما لم يتناول من الأدلة ما يؤثر في عقيدة المحكمة والتي لا يجدي الطاعنين ما ينعوه على الحكم من خطأ في الإسناد فيما أورده بشأن الخطأ في شخص الضابط القائم بالضبط أو عدد الحقائب المضبوطة إذ أنه بفرض قيام هذا الخطأ فإنه لم يكن له أثر في منطق الحكم أو في النتيجة التي انتهى إليها ، كما أنه لا جدوى للطاعنين من النعي على الحكم بمخالفة الثابت بالأوراق بشأن إقراراتهم بالتحقيقـات وجلسات تجديد الحبس بفرض صحَّة ذلك ما دامت المحكمة قد طبقت المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات وعاقبتهم بعقوبة السجن المؤبد التي تدخل في الحدود المقررة لجريمة حيازة مواد مخدرة بقصد الاتجار التي أثبتها الحكم في حقهم ، ومن ثمَّ ، يكون النعي لا محل له.

١٠- لمَّا كان ما ينعاه الطاعنون على الحكم أنه نسب إليهم دفاعاً لم يقل به أي منهم مؤداه بطلان الإذن لعدم جدية التحريات ، فإنَّ ذلك مردود بأنَّ تزيد الحكم فيما استطرد إليه من بيان أوجـه الدفاع لا يعيبه طالما أنه لا يتعلق بجوهر الأسباب التي بُني عليها ولا أثر له في منطقه أو في النتيجة التي انتهى إليها.

١١- لمَّا كانت المادة الأولى من قانون العقوبات قد نصَّت على أن : " تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كلٍ من يرتكب في القطر المصري جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القـانون " وهو ما يقتضی بداهةً أنَّ التشريع الجنائي المصري هو الذي يطبق دون غيره على من يرتكب في إقليم الدولة فعلاً يعد جريمة حسب نصوص هذا التشريع أيـاً كانت جنسية مرتكب الفعل وهو أمر تقتضيه سيادة الدولة على إقليمها وهو الوسيلة لتأمين الحقوق الجديرة بالحماية الجنائية ، ويعتبر ضمن إقليم الدولة الأرض التي تحدهـا حدودها السياسية بما فيها من أنهار وبحيرات وقنوات وموانئ فضلاً عن الـمياه الاقليـمية ولا يُستثنى من هذا الأصل إلا ما تقتضيه قواعد القانون الدولي من إعفـاء رؤساء الدول الأجنبية وممثليها الدبلوماسيين والأفراد العسكريين الأجانب من الخضوع للقضاء الإقليمي ويمتد اختصاص القضاء الإقليمي الجنائي إلى السفن التجارية الأجنبية الراسية في المينـاء في حدود ما أقرَّته اتفاقية جنيف المعقودة سنة ١٩٥٨ التي نصَّت على حق الدولة في التعرض للسفن التجارية الأجنبية أثناء مرورهـا بالمواني أو المياه الإقليمية في حالات من بينها أن يكون هذا التدخل ضرورياً للقضاء على اتجار غير مشروع في المواد المخدرة ، ثمَّ أكدته - من بعد - اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار [ التي وقَّعت عليها مصر بتاريخ ١٠ من ديسمبر سنة ١٩٨٢ وصدَّقت عليها بالقرار الجمهوري رقم ١٤٥ لسنة ۱۹۸۳ الصادر في ٣٠ من أبريل سنة ١٩٨٣ ووافق مجلس الشعب عليها في ٢٢ من يونيـه سنة ١٩٨٣ وأودعت وثيقة التصديق عليها لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة ] بالنص في المادة ٢٧ منها على أن : " ١ــ لا ينبغي للدولة الساحلية أن تمارس الولاية الجنائية على ظهر سفينة أجنبية مارة خلال البحر الإقليمي من أجل توقيف أي شخص أو إجراء أي تحقيق بصدد أيَّة جريمة ارتكبت على ظهر السفينة أثناء مرورهـا إلا في الحالات التالية فقط : (۱) .... ( ب) ..... (ج ) .... ( د) .... أو إذا كانت هذه التدابير لازمة لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات أو المواد التي تؤثر على العقل " كما تنص المادة ۱۱۱ منها على أنَّ " حق المطاردة الحثيثة .. يجيز القيام بمطاردة سفينة أجنبية مطاردة حثيثة عندما يكون لدى السلطات المختصة للدولة الساحلية أسباب وجيهة للاعتقاد بأنَّ السفينة انتهكت أنظمة تلك الدولة ، ويجب أن تبدأ هذه المطاردة عندما تكون السفينة الأجنبية أو أحد زوارقها داخل المياه الداخلية أو المياه الأرخبيلية أو البحر الاقليمي أو المنطقة المتاخمة للدولة القائمة بالمطاردة ، ولا يجوز مواصلة المطاردة خارج البحر الأقليمي أو الـمنطقـة المتاخمة إلا إذا كانت المطاردة لم تنقطع " . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون قد عرض للدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش تأسيساً على أنَّ الضبط جري والسفينة خارج المياه الإقليمية المصرية واطرحه برد سائغ وصحيح في القانون بعدمـا استخلص من وقائع الدعوى وأقوال الشهود أنَّ ضبط العائمة قد تمَّ إثر مطاردة حثيثة من داخل المياه الإقليمية على بعد إحدى عشر ميلاً بحرياً من الشواطئ المصرية والتي تمَّ مواصلاتها دون انقطاع حتى تمَّ الضبط على بعد أربعة وسبعين ميلاً بحرياً من الشواطئ المصرية ، فإنَّ ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا الشأن يكون من قبيل الجدل الموضوعي في مسائل واقعية تملك محكمة الموضوع تقديرهـا دون معقب عليها من محكمة النقض .

١٢- لمَّا كانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة ٤٨ من القانون ١٩٦٦/١٨٢ لم ترتب الإعفاء من العقوبة بعد علم السلطات العامة بالجريمة إلا بالنسبة للمتهم الذي يوصل إبلاغه فعلاً إلى ضبط باقي الجناة ، وكان الحكم قد عرض لما أشار إليه الطاعنون في شأن إعفائهم من العقاب عملاً بالفقرة الثانية من المادة ٤٨ سالفة الذكر وردَّ عليه من أنَّ ما ذكره الطاعنون ليس من شأنه التوصل إلى ضبط جناة آخرين ، فضلاً عن أنَّ ذلك كان بعد ضبط الجريمة وضبطهم حال حيازتهم للمواد المخدرة المضبوطة التي جلبوهـا لترويجها داخل البلاد ، ومن ثمَّ ، فلا يكون ثمَّة محل لتعييـب الحكم في هذا الصدد .

١٣- لمَّا كانت المحكمة غير مكلَّفة بالتحدث استقلالاً عن العلم بجوهر المخدر طالما كان ما أوردته في حكمها من وقائع وظروف يكفي للدلالة على توافره ، وكان الحكم قد دلل تدليلاً سائغاً على أنَّ الطاعنين كانوا على علم بأنَّ المركب يحوى المخدر المجلوب داخل الحقائب المضبوطة ، فإنَّ الحكم يكون قد ردَّ على دفاعهم بانتفاء هذا العلم بما يُدحضه .

١٤- لمَّا كان من المقرر أنَّ القصد الجنائي في جريمة إحراز أو حيازة المخدر يتوافر متى قام الدليل على علم الجاني بأنَّ ما يحوزه أو يحرزه من الجواهر المخدرة ، ولا حرج على المحكمة في استظهار هذا العلم من ظروف الدعوى وملابساتها ، وكـان مـا ساقه الـحكم تدليلاً على تـوافر علم الطاعنين بكنه المواد المخدرة المضبوطة کافياً وسائغاً في إثبات هذا العلم ، فإنَّ منعاهم في هذا الشأن يكون غير قویم .

١٥- لمَّا كان تقدير جدية التحريات وكفايتها من المسائل الموضوعية التي يوكل الأمر فيها إلى محكمة الموضوع ، ومتى كانت المحكمة قد اقتنعت بجدية التحريات وكفاية ما ورد بها من معلومات وصدَّقت من أجراها فلا يجوز المجادلة في ذلك أمام محكمة النقض ، وكان خلو التحريات من إيراد البيانات التي ساقها الطاعنون بأسباب طعنهم لا يقطع في حد ذاته بعدم جدية التحريات ، كما لا يعيب الإجراءات أن تبقي شخصية المرشد الذي اختاره رجل الضبط القضائي لمعاونته في مهنته غيـر معروفـة فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في كل ذلك لا يكون له محل .

١٦- لمَّا كان من المقرر أنَّ تعييب الإجراءات السابقة على المحاكمة لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض ، وإذا كان الثابت من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أنَّ الطاعن لم يدفع أمام محكمة الموضوع بثمَّة بطلان بتحقيقات النيابة بشأن عدم حضور محام أثنـاء إجراءات التحقيق ، كما لم يدفع أىٍ منهم بعدم حضور محام أثناء إجراء المعاينة فليس لهم أن ينعوا على المحكمة عدم ردَّهـا على دفاع لم يُثر أمامها ولا يُقبل منهم الدفع بشيء من ذلك أمام محكمة النقض لأول مرة ، كما أنَّ المحكمة لم تبنْ قضاءهـا بصفة أصلية على فحوى الدليل الناتج من المعاينة وإنما استندت إليها كقرينة تعزز أدلة الثبوت التي أوردتها ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .

١٧- لمَّا كان البين من الاطلاع على محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أنَّ الطاعنين اقتصروا على القول بقصور تحقيقات النيابة العامة في عبارة عامة مرسلة لا تشتمل على بيان مقصدهم منها ، ودون أن يطلبوا إلى المحكمة اتخاذ إجراء معين في هذا الشأن ، فإنَّ النعي على الحكم إغفاله الرد على هذا الدفاع يكون غير قویم .

١٨- لمَّا كان من المقرر أنَّ القانون لا يمنع من أن يتولى محامٍ واحد واجـب الدفاع عن متهمين مـتعدييـن في جناية واحدة ما دامت ظروف الواقعة لا تؤدى إلى القول بقيام تعارض حقیقی بین مصالحهم ، وكان الثابت من الاطلاع على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه انتهى إلى أنَّ الطاعنين جميعا ارتكبوا جريمة جلب المواد المخدرة والاتجار فيها، وكان القضاء بإدانة أحدهم كما يُستفاد من الحكم لا يترتب عليه القضاء ببراءة أحد الباقين وهو مناط التعارض الحقيقي المُخل بحق الدفاع ، وإذ كان المتهمون أثناء المحاكمة لم يتبادلوا الاتهام والتـزموا جانب الإنكار ، وكان تعارض المصلحة الذي يوجب إفراد لكل منهم محامٍ خاص يتولى الدفاع عنـه أساسـه الواقع ولا يبنى على ما كان بوسع كلٍ منهم أن يُبديه من أوجه الدفاع ما دام لم يبـده بالفعل ، فإنَّ مصلحة كلٍ من الطاعنين في الدفاع لا تكون متعارضة ويكون منعاهم على الحكم في هذا الخصوص غير سديد .

١٩- لمَّا كـان مـا يثيـره الـطاعن الأول من نعيه على الحكم بالقصور في التدليل على ارتكابه جريمتي حيازة أجهزة اتصالات لاسلكية دون تصريح واستخدم وسيلة غير مشروعة لإجراء اتصالات لا جدوى منه مادامت المحكمة قد طبَّقت المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات وعاقبته بتقوية الجريمة الأشد وهي جريمة جـلب المواد المخدرة التي أثبتها في حقه .

٢٠- لمَّـا كانت المصادرة في حكم المادة ٣٠ من قانون العقوبات إجراء الغرض منه تمليك الدولة أشياء مضبوطة ذات صلة بالجريمة قهراً عن صاحبها وبـغير مقابل وهي عقوبة اختيارية تكميلية في الجنايات والجنح إلا إذا نصَّ القانون على غير ذلك ، وقد تكون المصادرة وجوبية يقتضيها النظام العام لتعلقها بشيء خارج بطبيعته عن دائرة التعامل ، وهي على هذا الاعتبار تدبير وقائي لا مفرَّ من اتخاذه في مواجهة الكافة ، وكانت المادة ٤٢ من القانون رقم ١٨٢ لسنة ١٩٦٠ في شأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها لا توجب سوی القضاء بمصادرة المواد المخدرة والنباتات والأدوات ووسائل النقل المضبوطة التي تكون قد اُستخدمت في ارتكاب الجريمة ، فإنَّ المحكمة إذ لم تقض بمصادرة النقود المضبوطة وجهازي اللاب والتابلت والتي لا تعد حيازتها جريمة في حد ذاتها لا تكون قد جانبت التطبيق القانوني الصحيح مادامت واقعة الدعوى كما أوردها الحكم قد خلت من وجود صلة بين تلك الأشياء والجريمة التى دين الطاعن بها ، كما أنه من المقرر أنَّ المصلحة شرط لازم في كل طعن ، فإذا انتفت لا يكون الطعن مقبولاً ، وكان لا مصلحة للطاعن فيما يثيره من خطة الحكم في تطبيق القانون لعدم قضائه بمصادرة المبلغ النقدي وجهازي اللاب توب والتابلت الذي شهد ضابط الواقعة بعثوره عليهم مع الطاعنين ومن ثمَّ فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في شأن ذلك يكون ولا محل له.

٢١- لمَّا كان من المقرر أنَّ الخطأ في ديباجة الحكم لا يعيبه لأنه خارج عن موضوع استـدلاله ، وكان ما وقع من خطأ في ديباجة الحكم المطعون فيه بشأن تقديمه قضـاة الحكم بلقب [ مستشار ] بدلاً من [ قاضي ] لا يعدو أن يكون خطأً مادياً لا أثر له في النتيجة التى انتهى إليها ، هذا فضلاً ، عن أنَّ المادة الأولى من القانون رقم ١٤٢ لسنة ٢٠٠٦ بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم ٤٦ لسنة ١٩٧٢ بشأن استبدال كلمة قاض بكلمة مستشار أينما وُجدت لم يرتب البطلان جزاء مخالفتها ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في هذا الخصوص يكون غير صحيح.

٢٢- لمَّا كان البيـن من محضر جلسة المحاكمة أنَّ الطاعنين لم يطلبوا من المحكمة ندب خبير بحري ، فليس لهم من بعد أن ينعوا عليها قعودهـا عن القيام بإجراء لم يطلبه أىٍّ منهم ، ولا يُقبل منهم إثارة ذلك لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض ، كمـا أنَّ طلب الاستعلام من هيئة السلامة البحرية لا يتجه إلى نفي الفعل المكون للجريمة ولا إلى إثبات استحالة حصول الواقعة بل قصد به إثارة الشبهة في الدليل الذي اطمأنت إليه المحكمة ما لا تلتزم بإجابته ، فإنَّ النعي برمَّته في هذا الوجه يكون على غير أساس .

٢٣- لمَّا كان من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تستغنْ عن سماع شهود الإثبات إذا ما قبل المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك صراحةً أو ضمناً ، وكان الثابت من محضر جلسـة ٢٠١٧/١١/٢١ أنَّ المدافع عن الطاعن استغنى صراحةً عن سماع شهود الإثبات اكتفـاءً بمناقشة أقوالهم في التحقيقات وأمرت المحكمة بتلاوتها ، فإنَّ دعوى الإخلال بحق الدفاع لا تكون مقبولة ولا ينال من سلامة إجراءات المحاكمة ما أمرت به المحكمة من حبس الطاعنين احتياطياً على ذمة الدعوى ، فإنَّ ذلك منها كان استعمالاً لحقها المقرر بالمادة ٣٨٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ولم يكن من شأنه أن يحول بين الدفاع وبين حقه في طلب تأجيل الدعوى لسماع الشهود ، أما وهو لم يفعل بعلَّة غير مقبولة خشيته أن يظل موكله محبوساً فإنه ليس له من بعد أن ينعی على المحكمة أنها أخلت بحقه في الدفاع ويضحى النعي على الحكم بهذا السبب غير سديد .

٢٤- لمَّا كان من المقرر أنَّ حالة الرغبة في إدانة المحكوم عليهم من السائل الداخلية التي تقوم في نفس القاضي وتتعلق بشخصه وضميره ، وترك المشرع أمر تقـدير الإدانة لتقدير القاضي وما تطمئن إليه نفسه ويرتاح إليه وجدانـه ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ مـا يُثـار في هذا الشأن لا يـصح أن ينبنى عليـه وجه الـطعن .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

الوقائع

اتهمت النيابة العامة كلاً من ١- ....... " طاعن" ٢- ...... " طاعن" ٣- ......." طاعن " ٤- ....... " طاعن " ٥- ....... في قضية الـجنايـة رقم ..... لسنة ٢٠١٦ قسـم شـرطـة برانى ( والـمقيـدة بالـجدول الكلى برقم ..... لسـنة ٢٠١٦ مطـروح ) بوصف أنهـم في ٩ من يونيـه سنـة ٢٠١٦ بدائــرة قسـم شـرطة برانى ـــ محافظــة مطـروح ...

أولاً : المتهمون جميعاً :

ــ جلبوا جوهراً مخدراً [ حشیـش ] داخل جمهورية مصر العربية قبل الحصول على ترخيص كتابي من الجهة الإدارية المختصة .

ـــ جلبوا أقراصاً تحوي جوهراً مخدراً [ فينللـين ] داخل جمهورية مصر العربية قبـل الحصول علي ترخيص كتابي من الجهة الإدارية المختصة .

ثانياً : المتهمون من الأول وحتى الرابع :

ـــ حازوا بقصد الاتجار جوهراً مخدراً [ حشیش ] في غيـر الأحوال المصـرَّح بها قانوناً. ـــ حازوا بقصد الاتجار أقراصاً تحوي جوهـراً مخدراً [ فينللـين ] في غيـر الأحوال المصـرَّح بها قانوناً .

ثالثاً : المتهم الأول أيضاً :

ـــ حاز جهاز اتصال لاسلكي [ هاتف ثريا ] دون الحصول على تصريح من الجهات المختصة . ـــ استخدم وسيلة غير مشــروعة محل الاتهام السابق [ لإجراء الاتصالات ] .

وأحالتهـم إلى محكمة جنايات مطـروح لمعاقبتهـم طبقـاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة .

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت ، حضـوريـاً للـمتهميـن الأول والثـانى والثالث والـرابع وغيـابيـاً للـخامس ، في ١٧ من ينــايـر سنة ٢٠١٨ ، وعملاً بالـمواد ١ ، ٢ ، ٣ ، ٧/١ فقـرة أولى بـند أ ، ٤٢/١ من القـانون رقم ١٨٢ لسـنة ١٩٦٠ الـمعدَّل والبـند رقم ٥٦ من الـقسـم الثـانى من الـجدول رقم ١ الـملحق مع إعمـال الـمادتيـن ١٧ ، ٣٢ من قانون العقـوبات بمعاقبـة كلٍ من / ...... ، ...... ، ...... ، ...... ، ....... بالسجن المؤبد وتغريمـه مائتي ألف جنيهـاً عمَّا أُسند إليه وبمصادرة الجوهـرين المخدريـن والعائمة البحرية [ ..... ] وهاتف الثريا المضبوطين وألزمت المحكوم عليهم بالمصاريف الجنائية .

فـطعن الـمحكوم عليـهم من الأول إلي الرابع – بأشخاصهم - في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض في ٢١ من ينــاير سنة ٢٠١٨ .

وأودعت خمس مذكرات بأسباب الطعن عن الطاعنين جميعاً في ٨ و ١٥ و ١٧ من مـارس سنة ٢٠١٨ موقعٌ عليهم من الأساتـذة/ ..... ، ...... ، .....، ......[ المحاميـن]

كما أودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن عن الـطاعن الثـالث في ١٧ من مارس سنة ٢٠١٨ موقعٌ عليـها من الأستـاذيـن / ...... و.......[ الـمحامييـن].

وبجلسة اليوم سُمعت المرافعة على ما هو مُبيَّـن بمحضر الجلسة .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

المحكمـة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد القاضي المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً :-

من حيث إنَّ الـطعن استـوفى الشـكل الـمقرر في القـانون .

وحيث ينعى الطاعنون على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانهم بجريمة جلب جوهر الحشيش وأقراص الفينللين المخدرين داخل جمهورية مصر العربية قبل الحصول على ترخيص ، وحيازة المخدرين [ الحشيش ، فينالين ] بقصد الاتجار في غير الأحوال المصرَّح بها قانوناً ، كما دان الأول بحيازة واستخدام جهاز اتصال لاسلکی [ هاتف الثريا ] قبل الحصول على تصريح من الجهة المختصة ، قد شابه القصور والتناقض في التسبيب ، والفساد في الاستدلال ، والخطأ في الإسناد ، والإخلال بحق الدفاع ، ذلك أنه خلا من بيان واقعة الدعوى المستوجبة العقوبة وجاءت أسبابه غامضة مبهمة لا تؤدى إلى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها ، فلم يبين أركان جريمة الجلب التي دانهم بها ، ولم يورد مضمون ومؤدى تقرير المعمل الكيماوى وأقوال شهود الإثبات وإقرارات الطاعنين التي تساند إليها في الإدانة ، كما عوَّل على معاينة النيابة العامة للعائمة المضبوطة ولم يورد مضمونها ، واعتنق تصویر شهود الإثبات للـواقعـة رغم تنـاقض أقـوالهم وعدم معقولية تصوير الواقعة على النحو الوارد بتلك الأقـوال ملتفتـاً عن شهادة الخبير البحري في هذا الشأن والمستندات المقدمـة والـمؤيـدة لذلك ، وأورد الحكم بمدوناته إقرار الطاعنين بجلب المواد المخدرة المضبوطة من دولة لبنان إلى داخل الأراضي المصرية بالمخالفة للثابت بتلك الإقرارات من أنهم يقومون بنقل تلك المواد من دولة لبنان إلى دولة ليبيا ، كما أورد الحكم أنَّ الشاهد الأول هو القائم بإجراءات الضبط مخالفاً ما ورد بالأوراق وشهادة الضابطين من أنَّ الشاهد الثاني هو القائم بتلك الإجراءات فضلاً عن الخطأ في عدد الحقائب المضبوطة ممَّا يشوبه بالخطأ في الإسناد ، كما أورد الحكم رداً على الدفع ببطلان الاذن لعدم جدية التحريات والذي لم يدفع به أيِّ من الطاعنين بما يصمه بالتهاتر والتخاذل وعدم الإلمام بوقائع الدعوى عن بصر وبصيرة ، وتمسَّك الطاعنون ببطلان القبض والتفتيش لحصولهما خارج المياه الإقليمية لجمهورية مصر العربية بدلالة ما أسفرت عنـه الإحداثيات وأقوال الشهود من إتمام الضبط على بعد ٧٤ ميل بحرى من السواحل المصرية ممَّا لا يتوافر معه حق الزيارة والتفتيش والمطاردة الحثيثة للعائمة المضبوطة وينتفی به تطبيق التشريع الجنائي المصري على الواقعة إلا أنَّ الحكم ردَّ على الدفع بما لا يصلح رداً ويخالف النظر الصحيح في القانون ، كما اطرح بما لا يسوغ اطراحه الدفع بإعفائهم من العقاب تطبيقاً لنص المادة ٤٨ من القانون رقم ١٨٢ لسنة ١٩٦٠ المعدَّل بشأن مكافحة المخدرات ، وقام دفاع الطاعنين على الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائي لديهم وعدم العلم بوجود المخدر على متن العائمة البحرية المضبوطة ، وبطلان التحريات وعدم جديتها لشواهد عددوها بأسباب الطعن ، وبطلان استجوابهم وبطلان معاينة العائمة المضبوطة لعدم حضور محامٍ معهم أثناء التحقيقات وحال إجراء المعاينة ، وقصور تحقيقات النيابة العامة ، وبطلان إجراءات المحاكمة لقيام محام واحد بالدفاع عن الطاعنين وعدم إفراد مدافعاً لكلٍ منهم لتعارض المصلحة فيما بينهم ، غير أنَّ المحكمة التفتت عن بعض هذه الدفوع واطرحت البعض الباقی بما لا يسوغ اطراحهم ، وأضاف الطاعن الأول بأنَّ الحكم المطعون فيه لم يبين أركان جريمتي حيازة واستخدام أجهزة اتصالات لاسلكية دون الحصول على تصريح ، كما لم يقض الحكم بمصادرة المبلغ النقدي وجهازي اللاب توب والتابلت المضبوطين رغم القضاء بالإدانة ، كمــا ورد بديبـاجـة الحكم الـمطعون فيه لقب [ مستشار ] منسوباً لقضـاة الدائرة التي فصلت في الدعوی بدلاً من لقب [ قاض ] بالـمخالفـة لنص الـمادة الأولى من القانون رقـم ١٤٢ لسـنة ٢٠٠٦ بتعـديل بـعض أحكام قــانون السلطة القضائية رقم ٤٦ لسنة ١٩٧٠ بمـا يشـوبه بالبـطلان ، والتفت الحكم عن طلبات الطاعنين بندب خبيـر بحـرى في الـدعوى ، والاستعلام من هيئة السلامـة البحرية عن المكان المشار إليه بالإحداثيات الـمحددة من قبـل ضابطى الواقعة ، كما أمرت المحكمة بحبس الطاعنين على ذمـة الـدعوى حال تمسـكهم بسمـاع ومناقشـة شهود الإثبات والتأجيل مع استمرار الحبس ممَّا جعل الـدفاع مكـرهاً على التنازل عن مناقشتهم لعدم إطالة أمد الحبس وهو ما يكشف عن تـولد رغبـة المحكمة المسبقة في الإدانة ، كل ذلك ممَّا يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه .

ومن حيث إنَّ الحكم المطعون فيه بيَّن واقعة الدعوى في قوله : " ... إنَّ التحريات التي أجراها الرائد / ........ الحريتی قائد مكتب مخابرات حرس حدود السلوم أكَّدت قيام المتهمين الأول / ....... ، والثاني / ....... ، والثالث /....... ، والرابع / ...... بجلب كمية كبيرة من الجواهر المخدرة استقدموها من دولة لبنان وإدخالها البلاد مستخدمين في ذلك إحدى العائمات البحرية ، وقد تمَّ رصد اتصالات هاتفية بين المتهم الخامس/ ...... أثناء وجوده بيابسة مطروح وبيـن أشخاص يستقلون وحدة بحرية قبالة سواحـل شاطئ برانى تدور حول شحنة المواد المخدرة ، وإزاء تلك التحريات المؤكدة توجه اللانش البحري .......... التابع للقوات البحرية المصرية بقيادة النقيب بحري/ ...... لضبط تلك العائمة البحرية التي تمكن من رصدها وفقاً للإحداثيـات على مسافة إحدى عشر ميـلاً بحريـاً قبالة سواحل شاطئ برانی ، وتبين أنها تحمل اسم ..... وترفع علم دولة لبنان ، وبالاقتراب منها أبصرها تفر هاربة خارج حدود المياه الإقليمية فأرسل إليها تحذيرات بالتوقف دون أن تمتثل فقام بمطاردتها حثيثـاً مُطلقاً أعيرة نارية تحذيرية حتى توقفت بالميل ٧٤ بعداً عن الساحل المصري ، ووفقـاً للحق المُخوَّل له قانوناً بالزيارة والتفتيش تمَّ ضبط المركب .... وعلى متنها المتهمين من الأول إلى الرابع ، وبتفتيشها عثر بها على خمسة وأربعين حقيبة سوداء تحوي كمية كبيرة من المواد الـمخدرة لـمادة الحشيش وزنت ألفان ومائة كيلو جرام فضلاً عن ثمانون حقيبة حوت ثمانية وثمانون ألف قرص لعقار الكيتاجون وهاتف نقال ماركة أيفون ملحق به جهاز متصل بالقمر الصناعى ولاب توب ماركة HB وتابلت مارکت سامسونج ومبلغ من الـمال قدره ١٢٩٦٠ دولار ، وبمواجهته للمتهمين بما أسفر عنه الضبط والتفتيش أقـروا جميعاً بحيازتهم للمضبوطات وبأنهم تلقوا إياها من سواحل مدينة لبنان لتسليمها لأحد الأشخـاص على سواحل مدينة طبرق " . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان ما أورده الحكم تتـوافر به جريمة جلب جوهر مخدر في حق كلٍ من الطاعنيـن ذلك بأنَّ الشارع إذ عاقب في المادة ٣٣ من القانون رقم ١٨٢ لسنة ١٩٦٠ في شأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها المعدَّل على جلب المواد المخدرة فقد دل َّعلى أنَّ المراد بجلب المخدر في الأصل هو استيراده بالذات أو بالواسطة ملحوظاً في ذلك طرحه وتداوله بين الناس سواء كان الجالب قد استورده لحساب نفسه أو لحساب غیـره متی تجاوز بفعله الخط الجمركي قصداً من الشارع إلى القضاء على انتشار المخدرات في المجتمع الدولي ، وإذا كان استيراد المواد المخدرة لا يعدو في واقع الأمر أن يكون حيازة مصحوبة بالنقل عبر الحدود إلى داخل أراضي الجمهورية فهو في مدلولـه القانوني الدقيق ينطوي ضمناً على عنصر الحيازة إلى جانب دلالته الظاهرة عليها ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه على السياق المتقدم تتوافر به أركان جريمة الجلب - كما هي معرَّفة به في القانون - فضلاً عن توافر أركان جريمة حيازة مواد مخدرة بقصد الاتجار في حق الطاعنين ، ويكون النعي على الحكم بالقصور في هذا الصدد في غير محله . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم قد أورد مؤدی تقرير المعمـل الكيماوي وأبرز ما جاء به من أنَّ المواد المضبوطة هي مادتی الحشيش المخدرة وأقراص تحوي مادة فينللين المخدرة ، فإنَّ ما ينعاه الطاعنون على الحكم بعدم إيراده مضمون تقرير المعمل الكيماوي لا يكون له محل ، لما هو مقرر من أنه لا ينال من سلامة الحكم عدم إيراده نص تقرير الخبير بكامل أجزائه . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت من مدونات الحكم أنه أورد مؤدى أقوال شهود الإثبات من بين الأدلة التي استخلص منها الإدانة بما يحقق مراد الشارع الذي استوجبه في الـمادة ٣١٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وحصَّل مضمونها بطريقة وافية تكفي للتدليل على ثبوت الصورة التي اقتنعت بها المحكمة وبما يتفق مع ما أوردته فى بيانها لواقعة الدعوى . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم بعد أن أورد واقعة الدعوي وحصَّل أقـوال شهودها بما يتلاءم وتصويرها أردف ذلك بتحصيل إقرارات الطاعنين في قـوله : " أقـرَّ المتهمون من الأول حتى الرابع لدى استجوابه بتحقيقات النيابة العـامة بصحَّـة واقعة الضبط وبحيازتهم للمواد المخدرة على متن الوحدة البحريـة [ ..... ] وأنهم كانوا بصدد نقلها وتسليمها في مقابل مبلغ نقدي قدره مائتي الف دولار أمريكى ، وأنَّ المتهم الأول إذ سُئل بجلستى تجديد الحبس المؤرختين ٢٤/٧/٢٠١٦ ، ٨/١١/٢٠١٦  أقـرَّ بجلبه المواد الخدرة إلى داخل البلاد " فإنَّ ما أورده الحكم فيما سلف بالنسبة لإقرارات الطاعنين يحقق مراد الشارع الذي استوجبه في المادة ۳۱۰ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من بيان مؤدي الأدلة التي يستند إليها الحكم الصادر بالإدانـة بما ينحسر به عن الحكم المطعون فيه دعوى القصور في هذا الصدد . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أورد من المعاينة ما يكفي لتبرير اقتناعه بالإدانة وما دامت المحكمة قد اطمأنت إلى تلك المعاينة وباقي الأدلة واعتمدت عليها في تكوين عقيدتها ، فإنَّهـا تكون غير ملزمة بأن تورد في حكمها كل ما تضمنته التحقيقات من وقائع . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان الأصل أنَّ من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص من أقوال الشهود وسائر العناصر المطروحة أمامها على بساط البحث - الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى حسبما يؤدي إليه اقتناعها ، وأن تطرح ما يخالفها من صور أخرى ما دام استخلاصها سائغاً مستندا ًإلى أدلة مقبولة في العقل والمنطق ولها أصلها في الأوراق ، وكان وزن أقوال الشهود وتقدير الظروف التي يؤدون فيها شهادتهم وتعويل القضاء عليها مهما وُجه إليها من مطاعن وحام حولها من شبهات، كل ذلك مرجـعه إلى محكمة الموضوع تُنزله المنزلة التي تراهـا وتقدره التقدير الذي تطمئن إليه دون رقابة لمحكمة النقض عليها ، وكانت المحكمة قد اطمأنت إلى أقوال شهود الإثبات وصحة تصويرهم للواقعة ، فإنَّ النعي على الحكم بالالتفات عمَّا أثاره الطاعنون من أنَّ بداية ضبطهم كان خارج المياه الإقليمية وليس بداخلها يكون غير مقبول . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان ما يثيره الطاعنون من التفات المحكمة عمَّا أبدوه في شأن مكان ضبطهم المؤيد بأقوال شاهد نفی مردوداً بما هو مقرر من أنَّ لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تكوين عقيدتها ممَّا ترتاح إليه من أقوال الشهود ، ولها أن تعرض عن قالـة شهود النفى ما دامت لا تثق بما شهدوا به ، وهي غير ملزمة بالإشارة إلى أقوالهم ما دامت لم تستند إليها، وفي قضائها بالإدانة لأدلة الثبوت التي أوردتها دلالة على أنها لم تطمئن إلى أقوال هؤلاء الشهود فأطرحتها ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ النعي في هذا الشأن يكون غير سديد . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أيضاً أنَّه لا ينال من سلامة الحكم اطراحـه المستندات الرسمية والتي تساند إليها الطاعنون للتدليل على استحالة حدوث الواقعة كما صوَّرهـا شهود الإثبات ، ذلك أنَّ الأدلة في المواد الجنائية إقناعية للمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفى ولو حملته أوراق رسمية ما دام يصح في العقل والمنطق أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها من باقي الأدلة القائمة في الدعوى - كما هو الحال في الدعوى الماثلة - ومن ثمَّ فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنَّ الخطأ في الإسناد لا يعيب الحكم ما لم يتناول من الأدلة ما يؤثر في عقيدة المحكمة والتي لا يجدي الطاعنين ما ينعوه على الحكم من خطأ في الإسناد فيما أورده بشأن الخطأ في شخص الضابط القائم بالضبط أو عدد الحقائب المضبوطة إذ أنه بفرض قيام هذا الخطأ فإنه لم يكن له أثر في منطق الحكم أو في النتيجة التي انتهى إليها ، كما أنه لا جدوى للطاعنين من النعي على الحكم بمخالفة الثابت بالأوراق بشأن إقراراتهم بالتحقيقـات وجلسات تجديد الحبس بفرض صحَّة ذلك ما دامت المحكمة قد طبقت المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات وعاقبتهم بعقوبة السجن المؤبد التي تدخل في الحدود المقررة لجريمة حيازة مواد مخدرة بقصد الاتجار التي أثبتها الحكم في حقهم ، ومن ثمَّ ، يكون النعي لا محل له. لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان ما ينعاه الطاعنون على الحكم أنه نسب إليهم دفاعاً لم يقل به أي منهم مؤداه بطلان الإذن لعدم جدية التحريات ، فإنَّ ذلك مردود بأنَّ تزيد الحكم فيما استطرد إليه من بيان أوجـه الدفاع لا يعيبه طالما أنه لا يتعلق بجوهر الأسباب التي بُني عليها ولا أثر له في منطقه أو في النتيجة التي انتهى إليها . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكانت المادة الأولى من قانون العقوبات قد نصَّت على أن : " تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كلٍ من يرتكب في القطر المصري جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القـانون " وهو ما يقتضی بداهةً أنَّ التشريع الجنائي المصري هو الذي يطبق دون غيره على من يرتكب في إقليم الدولة فعلاً يعد جريمة حسب نصوص هذا التشريع أيـاً كانت جنسية مرتكب الفعل وهو أمر تقتضيه سيادة الدولة على إقليمها وهو الوسيلة لتأمين الحقوق الجديرة بالحماية الجنائية ، ويعتبر ضمن إقليم الدولة الأرض التي تحدهـا حدودها السياسية بما فيها من أنهار وبحيرات وقنوات وموانئ فضلاً عن الـمياه الاقليـمية ولا يُستثنى من هذا الأصل إلا ما تقتضيه قواعد القانون الدولي من إعفـاء رؤساء الدول الأجنبية وممثليها الدبلوماسيين والأفراد العسكريين الأجانب من الخضوع للقضاء الإقليمي ويمتد اختصاص القضاء الإقليمي الجنائي إلى السفن التجارية الأجنبية الراسية في المينـاء في حدود ما أقرَّته اتفاقية جنيف المعقودة سنة ١٩٥٨ التي نصَّت على حق الدولة في التعرض للسفن التجارية الأجنبية أثناء مرورهـا بالمواني أو المياه الإقليمية في حالات من بينها أن يكون هذا التدخل ضرورياً للقضاء على اتجار غير مشروع في المواد المخدرة ، ثمَّ أكدته - من بعد - اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار [ التي وقَّعت عليها مصر بتاريخ ١٠ من ديسمبر سنة ١٩٨٢ وصدَّقت عليها بالقرار الجمهوري رقم ١٤٥ لسنة ۱۹۸۳ الصادر في ٣٠ من أبريل سنة ١٩٨٣ ووافق مجلس الشعب عليها في ٢٢ من يونيـه سنة ١٩٨٣ وأودعت وثيقة التصديق عليها لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة ] بالنص في المادة ٢٧ منها على أن : " ١ــ لا ينبغي للدولة الساحلية أن تمارس الولاية الجنائية على ظهر سفينة أجنبية مارة خلال البحر الإقليمي من أجل توقيف أي شخص أو إجراء أي تحقيق بصدد أيَّة جريمة ارتكبت على ظهر السفينة أثناء مرورهـا إلا في الحالات التالية فقط : (۱) .... ( ب) ..... (ج ) .... ( د) .... أو إذا كانت هذه التدابير لازمة لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات أو المواد التي تؤثر على العقل " كما تنص المادة ۱۱۱ منها على أنَّ " حق المطاردة الحثيثة .. يجيز القيام بمطاردة سفينة أجنبية مطاردة حثيثة عندما يكون لدى السلطات المختصة للدولة الساحلية أسباب وجيهة للاعتقاد بأنَّ السفينة انتهكت أنظمة تلك الدولة ، ويجب أن تبدأ هذه المطاردة عندما تكون السفينة الأجنبية أو أحد زوارقها داخل المياه الداخلية أو المياه الأرخبيلية أو البحر الاقليمي أو المنطقة المتاخمة للدولة القائمة بالمطاردة ، ولا يجوز مواصلة المطاردة خارج البحر الأقليمي أو الـمنطقـة المتاخمة إلا إذا كانت المطاردة لم تنقطع " . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون قد عرض للدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش تأسيساً على أنَّ الضبط جري والسفينة خارج المياه الإقليمية المصرية واطرحه برد سائغ وصحيح في القانون بعدمـا استخلص من وقائع الدعوى وأقوال الشهود أنَّ ضبط العائمة قد تمَّ إثر مطاردة حثيثة من داخل المياه الإقليمية على بعد إحدى عشر ميلاً بحرياً من الشواطئ المصرية والتي تمَّ مواصلاتها دون انقطاع حتى تمَّ الضبط على بعد أربعة وسبعين ميلاً بحرياً من الشواطئ المصرية ، فإنَّ ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا الشأن يكون من قبيل الجدل الموضوعي في مسائل واقعية تملك محكمة الموضوع تقديرهـا دون معقب عليها من محكمة النقض . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة ٤٨ من القانون ١٨٢/١٩٦٦ لم ترتب الإعفاء من العقوبة بعد علم السلطات العامة بالجريمة إلا بالنسبة للمتهم الذي يوصل إبلاغه فعلاً إلى ضبط باقي الجناة ، وكان الحكم قد عرض لما أشار إليه الطاعنون في شأن إعفائهم من العقاب عملاً بالفقرة الثانية من المادة ٤٨ سالفة الذكر وردَّ عليه من أنَّ ما ذكره الطاعنون ليس من شأنه التوصل إلى ضبط جناة آخرين ، فضلاً عن أنَّ ذلك كان بعد ضبط الجريمة وضبطهم حال حيازتهم للمواد المخدرة المضبوطة التي جلبوهـا لترويجها داخل البلاد ، ومن ثمَّ ، فلا يكون ثمَّة محل لتعييـب الحكم في هذا الصدد . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكانت المحكمة غير مكلَّفة بالتحدث استقلالاً عن العلم بجوهر المخدر طالما كان ما أوردته في حكمها من وقائع وظروف يكفي للدلالة على توافره ، وكان الحكم قد دلل تدليلاً سائغاً على أنَّ الطاعنين كانوا على علم بأنَّ المركب يحوى المخدر المجلوب داخل الحقائب المضبوطة ، فإنَّ الحكم يكون قد ردَّ على دفاعهم بانتفاء هذا العلم بما يُدحضه . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنَّ القصد الجنائي في جريمة إحراز أو حيازة المخدر يتوافر متى قام الدليل على علم الجاني بأنَّ ما يحوزه أو يحرزه من الجواهر المخدرة ، ولا حرج على المحكمة في استظهار هذا العلم من ظروف الدعوى وملابساتها ، وكـان مـا ساقه الـحكم تدليلاً على تـوافر علم الطاعنين بكنه المواد المخدرة المضبوطة کافياً وسائغاً في إثبات هذا العلم ، فإنَّ منعاهم في هذا الشأن يكون غير قویم . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان تقدير جدية التحريات وكفايتها من المسائل الموضوعية التي يوكل الأمر فيها إلى محكمة الموضوع ، ومتى كانت المحكمة قد اقتنعت بجدية التحريات وكفاية ما ورد بها من معلومات وصدَّقت من أجراها فلا يجوز المجادلة في ذلك أمام محكمة النقض ، وكان خلو التحريات من إيراد البيانات التي ساقها الطاعنون بأسباب طعنهم لا يقطع في حد ذاته بعدم جدية التحريات ، كما لا يعيب الإجراءات أن تبقي شخصية المرشد الذي اختاره رجل الضبط القضائي لمعاونته في مهنته غيـر معروفـة فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في كل ذلك لا يكون له محل . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنَّ تعييب الإجراءات السابقة على المحاكمة لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض ، وإذا كان الثابت من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أنَّ الطاعن لم يدفع أمام محكمة الموضوع بثمَّة بطلان بتحقيقات النيابة بشأن عدم حضور محام أثنـاء إجراءات التحقيق ، كما لم يدفع أىٍ منهم بعدم حضور محام أثناء إجراء المعاينة فليس لهم أن ينعوا على المحكمة عدم ردَّهـا على دفاع لم يُثر أمامها ولا يُقبل منهم الدفع بشيء من ذلك أمام محكمة النقض لأول مرة ، كما أنَّ المحكمة لم تبنْ قضاءهـا بصفة أصلية على فحوى الدليل الناتج من المعاينة وإنما استندت إليها كقرينة تعزز أدلة الثبوت التي أوردتها ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان البين من الاطلاع على محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أنَّ الطاعنين اقتصروا على القول بقصور تحقيقات النيابة العامة في عبارة عامة مرسلة لا تشتمل على بيان مقصدهم منها ، ودون أن يطلبوا إلى المحكمة اتخاذ إجراء معين في هذا الشأن ، فإنَّ النعي على الحكم إغفاله الرد على هذا الدفاع يكون غير قویم .

 لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنَّ القانون لا يمنع من أن يتولى محامٍ واحد واجـب الدفاع عن متهمين مـتعدييـن في جناية واحدة ما دامت ظروف الواقعة لا تؤدى إلى القول بقيام تعارض حقیقی بین مصالحهم ، وكان الثابت من الاطلاع على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه انتهى إلى أنَّ الطاعنين جميعا ارتكبوا جريمة جلب المواد المخدرة والاتجار فيها، وكان القضاء بإدانة أحدهم كما يُستفاد من الحكم لا يترتب عليه القضاء ببراءة أحد الباقين وهو مناط التعارض الحقيقي المُخل بحق الدفاع ، وإذ كان المتهمون أثناء المحاكمة لم يتبادلوا الاتهام والتـزموا جانب الإنكار ، وكان تعارض المصلحة الذي يوجب إفراد لكل منهم محامٍ خاص يتولى الدفاع عنـه أساسـه الواقع ولا يبنى على ما كان بوسع كلٍ منهم أن يُبديه من أوجه الدفاع ما دام لم يبـده بالفعل ، فإنَّ مصلحة كلٍ من الطاعنين في الدفاع لا تكون متعارضة ويكون منعاهم على الحكم في هذا الخصوص غير سديد . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكـان مـا يثيـره الـطاعن الأول من نعيه على الحكم بالقصور في التدليل على ارتكابه جريمتي حيازة أجهزة اتصالات لاسلكية دون تصريح واستخدم وسيلة غير مشروعة لإجراء اتصالات لا جدوى منه مادامت المحكمة قد طبَّقت المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات وعاقبته بتقوية الجريمة الأشد وهي جريمة جـلب المواد المخدرة التي أثبتها في حقه . 

لمَّـا كان ذلك ، وكانت المصادرة في حكم المادة ٣٠ من قانون العقوبات إجراء الغرض منه تمليك الدولة أشياء مضبوطة ذات صلة بالجريمة قهراً عن صاحبها وبـغير مقابل وهي عقوبة اختيارية تكميلية في الجنايات والجنح إلا إذا نصَّ القانون على غير ذلك ، وقد تكون المصادرة وجوبية يقتضيها النظام العام لتعلقها بشيء خارج بطبيعته عن دائرة التعامل ، وهي على هذا الاعتبار تدبير وقائي لا مفرَّ من اتخاذه في مواجهة الكافة ، وكانت المادة ٤٢ من القانون رقم ١٨٢ لسنة ١٩٦٠ في شأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها لا توجب سوی القضاء بمصادرة المواد المخدرة والنباتات والأدوات ووسائل النقل المضبوطة التي تكون قد اُستخدمت في ارتكاب الجريمة ، فإنَّ المحكمة إذ لم تقض بمصادرة النقود المضبوطة وجهازي اللاب والتابلت والتي لا تعد حيازتها جريمة في حد ذاتها لا تكون قد جانبت التطبيق القانوني الصحيح مادامت واقعة الدعوى كما أوردها الحكم قد خلت من وجود صلة بين تلك الأشياء والجريمة التى دين الطاعن بها ، كما أنه من المقرر أنَّ المصلحة شرط لازم في كل طعن ، فإذا انتفت لا يكون الطعن مقبولاً ، وكان لا مصلحة للطاعن فيما يثيره من خطة الحكم في تطبيق القانون لعدم قضائه بمصادرة المبلغ النقدي وجهازي اللاب توب والتابلت الذي شهد ضابط الواقعة بعثوره عليهم مع الطاعنين ومن ثمَّ فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في شأن ذلك يكون ولا محل له . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنَّ الخطأ في ديباجة الحكم لا يعيبه لأنه خارج عن موضوع استـدلاله ، وكان ما وقع من خطأ في ديباجة الحكم المطعون فيه بشأن تقديمه قضـاة الحكم بلقب [ مستشار ] بدلاً من [ قاضي ] لا يعدو أن يكون خطأً مادياً لا أثر له في النتيجة التى انتهى إليها ، هذا فضلاً ، عن أنَّ المادة الأولى من القانون رقم ١٤٢ لسنة ٢٠٠٦ بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم ٤٦ لسنة ١٩٧٢ بشأن استبدال كلمة قاض بكلمة مستشار أينما وُجدت لم يرتب البطلان جزاء مخالفتها ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ النعي على الحكم في هذا الخصوص يكون غير صحيح . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان البيـن من محضر جلسة المحاكمة أنَّ الطاعنين لم يطلبوا من المحكمة ندب خبير بحري ، فليس لهم من بعد أن ينعوا عليها قعودهـا عن القيام بإجراء لم يطلبه أىٍّ منهم ، ولا يُقبل منهم إثارة ذلك لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض ، كمـا أنَّ طلب الاستعلام من هيئة السلامة البحرية لا يتجه إلى نفي الفعل المكون للجريمة ولا إلى إثبات استحالة حصول الواقعة بل قصد به إثارة الشبهة في الدليل الذي اطمأنت إليه المحكمة ما لا تلتزم بإجابته ، فإنَّ النعي برمَّته في هذا الوجه يكون على غير أساس . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تستغنْ عن سماع شهود الإثبات إذا ما قبل المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك صراحةً أو ضمناً ، وكان الثابت من محضر جلسـة ٢١/١١/٢٠١٧ أنَّ المدافع عن الطاعن استغنى صراحةً عن سماع شهود الإثبات اكتفـاءً بمناقشة أقوالهم في التحقيقات وأمرت المحكمة بتلاوتها ، فإنَّ دعوى الإخلال بحق الدفاع لا تكون مقبولة ولا ينال من سلامة إجراءات المحاكمة ما أمرت به المحكمة من حبس الطاعنين احتياطياً على ذمة الدعوى ، فإنَّ ذلك منها كان استعمالاً لحقها المقرر بالمادة ٣٨٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ولم يكن من شأنه أن يحول بين الدفاع وبين حقه في طلب تأجيل الدعوى لسماع الشهود ، أما وهو لم يفعل بعلَّة غير مقبولة خشيته أن يظل موكله محبوساً فإنه ليس له من بعد أن ينعی على المحكمة أنها أخلت بحقه في الدفاع ويضحى النعي على الحكم بهذا السبب غير سديد . لمَّا كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنَّ حالة الرغبة في إدانة المحكوم عليهم من السائل الداخلية التي تقوم في نفس القاضي وتتعلق بشخصه وضميره ، وترك المشرع أمر تقـدير الإدانة لتقدير القاضي وما تطمئن إليه نفسه ويرتاح إليه وجدانـه ، ومن ثمَّ ، فإنَّ مـا يُثـار في هذا الشأن لا يـصح أن ينبنى عليـه وجه الـطعن . لـمَّـا كـان مـا تقـدم ، فإنَّ الـطـعن برمَّـته يـكون على غيـر أساس متعيَّـناً رفضـه موضـوعـاً .

فلهـــذه الأسبــــــــــاب

حكمت المحكمة : ـــ بقبـول الـطعن شـكلاً ، وفى الـموضوع برفضـه . 

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...027&&ja=287688

----------

